# Favorite 2015 Album?!



## Casper777 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello!!

2015 is soon over and it may be time to make a recap of what was good and bad!

Let's focus on the best albums of the year! It may be inteteresting and help other discover new stuff... 

So list you 3 favorite ones!

For me:

1) TessetacT - Polaris
2) Steven Wilson - Hand. Cannot. Erase
3) Plini - The end of everything

I think we were pretty lucky in terms of good releases this year!


----------



## Duosphere (Nov 9, 2015)

Kamelot - Haven

Nightwish - Endless Forms Most Beautiful


----------



## oc616 (Nov 9, 2015)

1. Fear Factory: Genexus 
2. Frontierer: Orange Mathematics 

Been a pretty dry year for music for me otherwise :/


----------



## HANIAK (Nov 9, 2015)

Ghost - Meliora


----------



## rokket2005 (Nov 9, 2015)

So far its been,
1 Gunship - Gunship
2 VOLA - Inmazes
3 Failure - The Heart is a Monster


----------



## Dwellingers (Nov 9, 2015)

Hate Eternal - Infernus
Cattle Decapitation


----------



## DLG (Nov 9, 2015)

Leprous - The Congregation
Vola - In Mazes
Agent Fresco - Destrier
Lychgate - An Antidote for the Glass Pill


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 9, 2015)

Finsterforst - Mach dich frei is the release I enjoyed more

Every other record I was waiting was hugely disappointing, from Blind Guardian to Gorod, with Orden Ogan, Nile, Ghost, Hate Eternal and loads of others in between, in every genre of metal.

One of the worst years I experienced from 1986


----------



## celticelk (Nov 9, 2015)

So far:

David Torn: _only sky_
Khemmis: _Absolution_
Blind Idiot God: _Before Ever After_

Still waiting on some late-year releases, though.


----------



## RobbYoung (Nov 9, 2015)

Periphery - Juggernaut Alpha/Omega has to be my top vote still. Probably Ghost and Iron Maiden after that. It's not been a brilliant year for me personally, a lot of "acceptable" records from bands that really should be in their prime.


----------



## Audacis (Nov 9, 2015)

No particular order, but here we go:

VOLA - Inmazes:

The production is a bit claustrophobic and muddy in places, but the songs are fantastic; hits that real balance between melody and groove. Also dat bass tone.

Fav tracks - The Same War, Gutter Moon
_

Author & Punisher - Melk En Honing:

Incredibly heavy and incredibly challenging at times, especially if you don't enjoy a hearty dose of industrial. What's hidden underneath the layers upon layers of overwhelming sound is a mass of well-crafted, slow-burning songs with many beautiful moments. This is Tristan's first record on Phil Anselmo's label, and they really went out of their way to capture his live sound. 

Fav tracks - Future Man, Disparate, Callous And Hoof
_

Periphery - Juggernaut Alpha/Omega:

Probably on everyone's list this year? Either way, I've already listened to this masterpiece time and time again. Oddly, the more I listen, the more I want it to be a Broadway production. Prog metal musical? I think the songs are really well suited to it, theatrical enough that they're almost camp, with a strong story and long run-time, recurring motifs and ideas to tie it all together. Great album all round, especially the great mix of styles that keep it fresh.

Fav tracks - A Black Minute, The Scourge, 22 Faces, The Bad Thing, Hell Below (Rhunk rhunk!)


----------



## mikah912 (Nov 9, 2015)

1) *Gods of Eden* - _From The End of Heaven_ (As I said earlier, these guys are setting the bar for insane epic prog tech metal with exotic melodies all over. One of the few bands using harmonies effectively in metal too. GREAT cleans)
2) *Native Construct* - _Quiet World_ (Also setting the bar...in a different way. Super theatrical prog that hits somewhere between Jellyfish, Between the Buried and Me, and Queen. Also great harmonies and clean vocals)
2) *Failure* - _The Heart is a Monster_


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 9, 2015)

Periphery - Juggernaut Alpha/Omega
Psycroptic - Self Titled
Irreversible Mechanism - Infinite Fields


----------



## ShredFever (Nov 9, 2015)

Tribulation - Children of the Night
Amorphis - Under a Red Cloud
Rivers of Nihil - Monarchy


----------



## vilk (Nov 9, 2015)

Save Us From the Archon - Fear Eats the Soul is an EP, so....


1)Arcturus - Arcturian 

2)Nile - What Should Not Be Unearth

3)High on Fire - Luminiferous


Keeping in mind that Sunn O)))'s new album hasn't dropped yet.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 9, 2015)

"High Country" by The Sword is definitely number 1. Behind that closely is "Psychic Warfare" by Clutch. Tied for 3rd is "Polaris" and "V".

"Money Shot" by Puscifer is climbing the ranks though. Still only listened to that one a few times.


----------



## electriceye (Nov 9, 2015)

Hands down: Teramaze "Her Halo"

2) Trivium - "Silence in the Snow"
3) Slayer - "Repentless"

Honorable mentions: Act of Defiance, Stryper

Biggest disappointment: Iron Maiden.


----------



## Enter Paradox (Nov 9, 2015)

The ones on heavy rotation:

Trivium - Silence In The Snow
Agent Fresco - Destrier
Lonely Robot - Please Come Home
Sevendust - Kill The Flaw
Riverside - Love, Fear and The Time Machine

I think these ones will also make into the list:

Swallow The Sun
Intronaut


----------



## Quiet Coil (Nov 9, 2015)

Good Tiger - Head Full of Moonlight (yeah I know it just came out but Dez & Jo hit the spot for me).
Fear Factory - Genexus (Surprisingly good, especially when considering most bands from that approximate era seem to have used up most of their mojo).


----------



## stevexc (Nov 9, 2015)

I've got a Top 10 so far, although aside from a few albums (specifically, Wilderun's is hands down my Album of the Year) it's pretty malleable:

1. Wilderun - Sleep At The Edge of The Earth (Epic symphonic folk metal from Boston)

2. Amorphis - Under A Red Cloud (Folk/Melodeath, Finland)

3. Lamb of God - VII: Sturm Und Drang (Groove metal, Virginia)

4. Ghost - Meliora (Satan rock, Sweden)

5. A Forest Of Stars - Beware The Sword You Cannot See (Pyschedelic/folky black metal from Leeds)

6. Korpiklaani - Noita (Drinking metal! A folk metal staple from Finland)

7. Elder - Lore (Stoner metal from Boston)

8. Between The Buried And Me - Coma Ecliptic (Prog rock/metalcore from North Carolina)

9. Deafheaven - New Bermuda (Post-black metal from Cali)

10. Puscifer - Money Shot (Alt-rock I guess? From Cali)

Puscifer's the most recent addition to the list, and I'll see if it holds up in a few weeks. Feels like a decent album though, a little more APC than the first few Puscifer albums were. Still very chill though.

Wilderun is arguably my new favorite band, period. So good. The linked track isn't my favorite (that would be the 4-part Ash Memory suite) but it's still solid.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 9, 2015)

Soilwork - the ride majestic


----------



## piggins411 (Nov 9, 2015)

BTBAM - Coma Ecliptic in the top spot for me

In no particular order:

Periphery - Juggernaut
Steven Wilson - Hand. Cannot. Erase.
Jeff Rosentock - We Cool? 

Seriously, if you like punk, listen to Wer Cool? Such a great record that deserves waaaay more attention


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 9, 2015)

Iron Maiden - Book of Souls
Symphony X - Underworld


----------



## Rock4ever (Nov 9, 2015)

Blind Guardian- Beyond the Red Mirror
Steven Wilson- Hand. Cannot. Erase.
AuroraX- Evolutionary Voyage


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2015)

Breaking Benjamin - Dark Before Dawn
Undertale OST
Fear Factory - Genexus
Queensryche - Condition Human
Periphery - Juggernaut
Ghost - Meloria


Really need to give Blind Guardian's album a spin.


----------



## MFB (Nov 9, 2015)

It's a toss up, but I'm pretty confident in saying _Kidz Bop 30_ edged out _Psychic Warfare_ and any other CDs I picked up this year.

I mean, it's just THAT good.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 9, 2015)

1. Self titled album by Psycroptic.
2. Crypt of the Devil by Six feet under.
3. The Malkuth Grimoire by Alkaloid.


----------



## Deception (Nov 9, 2015)

Periphery - Juggernaut Alpha/Omega
BTBAM - Coma Ecliptic
John Browne's Flux Conduct - Qatsi


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 9, 2015)

Fear Factory - "Genexus"
Devil You Know - "They Bleed Red"
Coal Chamber - "Rivals"
Sevendust - "Kill the Flaw"
The ReAktion - "Selknam"


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 9, 2015)

Fear Factory - Genexus
Armored Saint - Win Hands Down

Honorable mention: Slayer - Repentless


----------



## Jorock (Nov 9, 2015)

+1 for hand cannot erase


----------



## gorthul (Nov 9, 2015)

So Far:

Jaga Jazzist - Starfire
At this point my #1, I was impressed by this release the most this year. Completely blew me away.

Sirens - Surge

David Maxim Micic - Eco

L'Enfant De La Forêt - Abraxas

Skope - Nordic EP

Regarde Les Hommes Tomber - Exile

Tesseract - Polaris

VOLA - Inmazes

But there are also some more albums I have to listen to this year.

But without a doubt, the best song of the year is Maribou State - Wallflower.
The ending of the song is one of the most beautiful moments of music I have witnessed so far.


----------



## gunch (Nov 9, 2015)

Horrendous - Anareta


----------



## ThePIGI King (Nov 9, 2015)

1) August Burns Red - Found In Far Away Places
2) Scale The Summit -V

And I'm hoping that #3 will be For Today - Wake once I finally get the ability to listen to it...I hate my internet so much sometimes...


----------



## Tzar27 (Nov 9, 2015)

1. Between the Buried and Me - Coma Ecliptic
2. CHON - Grow
3. The Dear Hunter - Act IV: Rebirth in Reprise

The bounty of fantastic releases this year made this a hard list to make. BTBAM takes the top slot since, ya know... BTBAM. They can do no wrong. Coma Ecliptic was my most anticipated release of the year, and it far exceeded my expectations. Funny how no matter how much I expect BTBAM to slightly decline after each release, they don't 

CHON was kind of a surprise for me. I accidentally listened to Echo over the summer and fell in love with their music. In a way, it was actually very reminiscent of the first time I'd ever listened to Between the Buried and Me - I was both blown away and it made me want to be a better musician. Grow really clicked with me and I even got a whole bunch of my non-prog-fan friends into CHON!

Act IV was exactly the album I was hoping The Dear Hunter would release, NOT the one I was expecting, and that is a great feeling. They brought back everything that made the first trilogy of records brilliant in full force, and combined it with what they learned in writing The Color Spectrum and Migrant.

So yeah, top three for sure. Can't forget the honorable mentions, of course:

Periphery - Juggernaut
Plini - The End of Everything
Veil of Maya - Matriarch
Scale the Summit - V

In no particular order, but yeah. Also great albums that really impressed me this year, and I could go on about how great they all are.


----------



## brett8388 (Nov 9, 2015)

A Loathing Requiem "Acolytes Eternal"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH03tWxi2O0


----------



## stevexc (Nov 9, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Really need to give Blind Guardian's album a spin.



Speaking as a HUGE Blind Guardian fan... it's probably their weakest album to date. There's maybe one or two decent tracks on it, everything else is extremely forgettable.


----------



## DXL (Nov 9, 2015)

Guys Loudwire is doing a poll for Best Metal Album of 2015

Best Metal Album of 2015 - 5th Annual Loudwire Music Awards

Go vote!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 9, 2015)

Cult Leader-Lightless Walk 
Elder-Lore
Intronaut- The Direction of All Last Things (basing it off of two songs) 
Earl Sweatshirt- I Don't Like ...., I Don't Go Outside
Between The Buried And Me- Coma Ecliptic


----------



## Nlelith (Nov 9, 2015)

I really need to catch up with 2015 releases, but here's my top 5 so far:

GUNSHIP - Gunship ... 10
Fightstar - Behind The Devil's Back ... 9.5
Born Of Osiris - Soul Sphere ... 9.0
Disarmonia Mundi - Cold Inferno ... 8.0
Periphery - Juggernaut: Alpha + Juggernaut: Omega ... 7.5


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Nov 9, 2015)

Agonist - Eye of Providence and Queensryche - Condition Human


----------



## JD27 (Nov 9, 2015)

I cant choose one, so I did a top 10. The new Baroness album will likely be there for me, but it's not out until Dec 18. I also blame MetalSucks Synthwave Sunday column and the Synthpop thread here for Gunship.

Rivers of Nihil - Monarchy
Alkaloid - The Malkuth Grimoire 
Lamb of God - VII: Sturm Und Drang
Uncle Acid & The Deadbeats - The Night Creeper
Tribulation - The Children of the Night
Publicist UK - Forgive Yourself
Grave Pleasures - Dreamcrash
Ghost - Meliora
Cancer Bats - Searching for Zero
Gunship - Gunship


----------



## soylentgreene (Nov 10, 2015)

Sevendust - Kill The Flaw

Saw a few others with this on their list. This pleases me \m/


----------



## Blytheryn (Nov 10, 2015)

The ones I'm listening to right now are:

Trivium - Silence in the Snow 

I positively did not gel with this album at all when I first heard it. I was a huge fan of Heafy's gutturals on In Waves and SiTS was just like eh, but then I actually listened to the entire thing and I find myself coming back to it all the time.

Children of Bodom - I Worship Chaos

They did some cool new stuff with this album that I think makes it really interesting to me, like more slow songs, different feels and just a different vibe. I'm a diehard COB fan and this record is just bangin'.

Ghost - Meliora
h
This album is just awesome. Cirice and He Is have been stuck in my head since I heard them. If anyone I think that Meliora is my album of the year... Or SiTS. It's a tough choice.


----------



## TGOD (Nov 10, 2015)

Abysmal by TBDM
Sturm und Drang by LoG
V by STS
Grow by CHON
The Color Before The Sun by Coheed and Cambria

That about does it for me.


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Nov 10, 2015)

Ghost - Meliora
Nightwish - Endless Forms Most Beautiful
Cattle Decapitation - The Anthropocene Extinction
and my favourite album i bought this year was TotalSelfHatred's self titled album


----------



## chris9 (Nov 10, 2015)

Periphery - Juggernaut Alpha/Omega 
outstanding !!!! 

or and wearing scars best new band of 2015 amazing album!!!!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 10, 2015)

Queensrÿche-Condition Human.


----------



## celticelk (Nov 10, 2015)

DXL said:


> Guys Loudwire is doing a poll for Best Metal Album of 2015
> 
> Best Metal Album of 2015 - 5th Annual Loudwire Music Awards
> 
> Go vote!



I don't give a sh!t about *any* of these albums, possibly excepting the new Deafheaven.


----------



## rifftrauma (Nov 10, 2015)

Sylosis - Dormant Heart

Check out Overthrown


----------



## beneharris (Nov 10, 2015)

Hand.Cannot.Erase is my favorite by far this year. A few close seconds are:

Tribulation - Children of the Night. There is no reason this cd should be as good as it is. But by God, its phenomenal.

A Forest of Stars' new one is fantastic as well.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 10, 2015)

My List Thus Far... 

1. *I Worship Chaos* - Children Of Bodom
2. *War Of Kings* - Europe
3. *Return To Forever* - Scorpions
4. *Under The Red Cloud* - Amorphis 
5. *Spirit On A Mission* - Michael Schenker 

Looks to be a good year for Scandinavia and Germany.


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 10, 2015)

Biiiig post coming through, sorry.



*Joanna Newsom - Divers*
Fantastic chamber folk. Harp and strange vocals with a little orchestral instrumentation ever now and then.








*Leprous - The congregation*
Brilliant prog that sounds like nothing else out there, nothing more to say







*Native construct - Quiet world*
Personal album of the year for me just because of how long I had to wait for it. I found them early 2012 and it seems just months away from release for so long. Great writing, playing and recording. (A little self absorbed at times).







*Steven Wilson - Hand. Cannot. Erase*
Not quite as good as The raven that refused to sing, and pretty much prog by numbers, but damn. It's good prog by numbers.







*Tigran Hamasyan - Luys i Luso*
Pretty great choral, ambient, piano ... thing. I love the majority of this, but there are a few moments when Tigrans jazzy, djenty rhythms jump in kind of out of the blue.







*Vola - Inmazes*
Not the greatest album ever, but definitely a highlight of the year.







Other highlights would be David maxim micics double album thing, it was alright. That BTBAM album which was also alright, that periphery album was also okay, same with plini and TesseracT. Big ups to Kamasi Washingtons album 'The epic', It has potential to be one of my albums of the year, but IT'S THREE HOURS LONG!!!, I'm still digesting it.



vilk said:


> Keeping in mind that Sunn O)))'s new album hasn't dropped yet.


Yep

---edit---

Huh, they're some big pictures.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 10, 2015)

The only thing more annoying than a post with 15 videos is a post with a bunch of huge pictures.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 10, 2015)

There is only one right answer

A Loathing Requiem - Acolytes Eternal
Seriously the best death metal album since Epitaph


----------



## isispelican (Nov 10, 2015)

This was the best year of music for me so far!

Ghost - Meliora
Jakub Zytecki - Wishfool Lotus Proof
Arcturus - Arcturian
Flux Conduct - Qatsi
Morgan Agren - Batterie Deluxe 
David Maxim Micic - Ego + Eco
Periphery - Alpha + Omega


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 10, 2015)

For me in no particular order my top three are:

Dopethrone - Hochelaga
High on Fire - Luminisferious
Windhand - Greif's Infernal Flour

This far I managed to see two out of three bands on the list also, doubt I will catch Windhand though.


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 10, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> The only thing more annoying than a post with 15 videos is a post with a bunch of huge pictures.



Fixed it now, it was a bit obnoxious.


----------



## takotakumi (Nov 10, 2015)

For me it definitively was Malkuth Grimoire by Alkaloid.

But I really enjoyed the following:
Cattle Decapitation: The Anthropocene Extinction
Rivers of Nihil- Monarchy
Napalm Death- Apex Predator
Tesseract-Polaris
Symphony X-Underworld


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 10, 2015)

Fear Factory - Genexus takes it for me.

Lamb of God and Symphony X right up there though.

I also really dug the Act of Defiance record, Ghost Ship Octavius, Feared, and Slayer.

Pomegranate Tiger still has to release their album though!!


----------



## mgh (Nov 10, 2015)

isispelican said:


> This was the best year of music for me so far!
> 
> Ghost - Meliora
> Jakub Zytecki - Wishfool Lotus Proof
> ...



Gotta say I'm feeling the opposite. Not a great year for mine. I agree the Ghost album is great though. Iron Maiden are there also Wilderun Deafhaven Cradle of Filth Akhlys and Enslaved.


----------



## HyperKinetic (Nov 10, 2015)

Blind Guardian - Beyond the Red Mirror



Vanden Plas - Chronicles of the Immortals Netherworld Part 2 - second for me, german power metal band, fans of Dream Theater should like.


----------



## mwcarl (Nov 10, 2015)

Wolfheart - Shadow World
Battlecross - Rise to Power
James Norbert Ivanyi - The Matter Circumvention
TesseracT - Polaris


----------



## Speedos (Nov 10, 2015)

Enshine - singularity album 
**


----------



## metaljohn (Nov 10, 2015)

Cattle Decapitation - The Anthropocene Extinction
Cult Leader - Lightless Walk
Coheed & Cambria - The Color Before The Sun

The 3 C's.


----------



## EdgeC (Nov 10, 2015)

Top so far:

Leprous - The Congregation (clear no.1 for 2015 so far)
Amorphis - Under the Red Cloud
Fear Factory - Genexus (not the best but a good return to form)
Draconian - Sovran
Sunset in the 12th House - Mozaic
Symphony X - Underworld

Although I eagerly await Swallow the Sun's new album/s. 

Also - Cradle Of Filth's new one deserves a mention. I've never been a CoF fan but this one was ok.

Biggest disappointment was The Sword's High Country. It's not bad but after Apocryphon this was a huge let down.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 10, 2015)

I think the only two albums I have from 2015 are 

Calabrese - _Lust for Sacrilege_
Welicoruss - _Az Esm'_

So I guess they win by default. I did spot a few things I didn't know were out while browsing this thread, so I might have some shopping to do...


----------



## JD27 (Nov 10, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I think the only two albums I have from 2015 are
> 
> Calabrese - _Lust for Sacrilege_
> Welicoruss - _Az Esm'_
> ...



I actually didn't know Calabrese had a new one out. Will have to check that out.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Nov 10, 2015)

Meliora and To Pimp a Butterfly are top tier for me.

Endless Forms Most Beautiful, and Dormant Heart were really good too


----------



## Michael_Ten (Nov 10, 2015)

Cult Leader - Lightless Walk
Cattle Decapitation - The Anthropocene Extinction
Napalm Death - Apex Predator

Not sure if they are the BEST, but definitely really good.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Nov 10, 2015)

Still have to listen to A LOT of albums, but a lot of Metal releases have disappointed me this year, so my top list is mainly not Metal.

In no particular order:

Kendrick Lamar
BMTH
Tigran Hamasyan
Cattle Decapitation
Mispyrming
Ghost
Novallo
Jakub Zytecki
Fit For An Autopsy


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 10, 2015)

In no particular order:

Cult Leader- Lightless Walk
Counterparts- Tragedy Will Find Us
Four Year Strong - Four Year Strong (I know this one won't be on a lot of year end lists, but I've always had a soft spot for this band)


----------



## Galeus708 (Nov 10, 2015)

I've listened to so much amazing new music this year, could easily do a top 20/30. But, I'm not going to list anything until Baroness's Purple comes out, because I think it could well be my album of the year.


----------



## ShredFever (Nov 11, 2015)

Going to have to the Anareta by Horrendous in here as well. Just came out a couple of weeks ago, but this is probably the best pure death metal record I've heard since....holy ...., I don't even know. Call it a decade. Their last one, Ecdysis was awesome too, but this is a different level. Soooo good.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 12, 2015)

This year has been overall fantastic all across the board. I'm gonna have to break down my 2015 list. So far...

*Favorite overall releases:*

Steven Wilson - Hand Cannot Erase
Joe Satriani - Shockwave Supernova
Soilwork - The Ride Majestic
Hiroyuki Sawano - Xenoblade X OST

*Runner ups:*

Iron Maiden - The Book Of Souls
Symphony X - Underworld

*Strong starts but slowly losing interest:*

Slayer - Repentless
Faith No More - Sol Invictus
Periphery - Juggernaut Alpha/Omega
Dead Letter Circus - Aesthesis
Kamelot - Haven

*Slow burners:*

Metal Allegiance - Self Titled
Sylosis - Dormant Heart
Kalafina - Far On The Water

*Biggest disappointment:*

Scorpions - Return To Forever


A few others I still yet to get and listen to like Teramaze, Trivium, Lamb Of God amongst a few others I've forgotten.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 12, 2015)

august burns red - found in far away places

Great album from start to finish

After that northlane and periphery


----------



## Pat_tct (Nov 12, 2015)

hard to say. i listened to a lot of new stuff this year, but i don't know if all those album are from 2015 or older...

Number has to be: The Hirsch Effekt - Agnosie
The German mix of TDEP and BTBAM. One of my fav bands for sure. Those guys are fricking amazing. example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pXa6Nx0Vz4

second would be: caspian - dust and disquiet
i love that band and the album is just perfect

third would be: Der Weg Einer Freiheit - Stellar
my all time fav (Post) Black Metal band. and this album is fvcking brilliant!



those 3 records define my current music taste pretty well and all 3 records are perfect in what music they create. those 3 are the epitomes of their genres to me.


edit: watch this bass play through of Bezeor by The Hirsch Effekt and get your head blown off. freakin' amazing. Ilja is one of the bass players i know. this dude...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHb8R9Exdyo


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 12, 2015)

rifftrauma said:


> Sylosis - Dormant Heart


I didn't realize this came out in 2015. I thought it dropped last year or something. 

Dormant Heart was my favorite metal album this year no contest. I like the stable direction Josh has taken the band in the last 5 years. 

Some other stuff I liked this year:
-Falling in Reverse / Just like You
-Children of Bodom / I Worship Chaos
-Turnstile / Nonstop Feeling

Other than that I spent a lot of time listening to stuff from 2014.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 12, 2015)

Turbowolf - Two Hands


----------



## tm20 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thy Art Is Murder -Holy War
Fit For An Autopsy -Absolute Hope Absolute Hell
The Weeknd -Beauty Behind The Madness


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Nov 12, 2015)

I will add something a little different:
Winery dogs - Hot Streak


----------



## MrYakob (Nov 12, 2015)

From First to Last - Dead Trees
Veil of Maya - Matriarch
BMTH - That's the Spirit
Periphery Alpha/Omega
BTBAM - Coma Ecliptic
Hotel Book - Run Wild, Young Beauty

But all of that is going to take the back seat when the new Intervals album drops based off what I've heard so far.

Edited to add a few I forgot, I guess it's been a really good year for me!


----------



## Bloodshredder (Nov 12, 2015)

HANIAK said:


> Ghost - Meliora


 
THAT

...and 

Paradise Lost - The plague within


----------



## MFB (Nov 12, 2015)

Looking at what I have actually picked up this year, I'm pretty sure my list is something like this:

1. Alabama Shakes - Sound & Color
2. Lamb of God - VII: Sturm und Drang
3. Clutch - Psychic Warfare
4. Gorod - A Maze of Recycled Creeds
5. Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Asunder, Sweet and Other Distress

On the list of "Came out but totally fell off my radar and I haven't given an honest listen to rank them by" is:

Coheed & Cambria - Color Before the Sun
Symphony X - Underworld
Children of Bodom - I Worship Chaos


----------



## vilk (Nov 12, 2015)

is Vildhjarta coming out this year?


----------



## broj15 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm completely torn between WhenSkiesAreGray - s/t and Caust - Anatomy & Dissection. 

https://whenskiesaregray.bandcamp.com/album/whenskiesaregray

https://caustva.bandcamp.com/album/anatomy-dissection


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 12, 2015)

As of now:

Cult Leader - Lightless Walk
Deafheaven - New Bermuda

But there's a lot of stuff I haven't listened to yet.


----------



## gunch (Nov 13, 2015)

I forgot Krallice's Ygg Huur and Scale the Summit's V


----------



## metallidude3 (Nov 13, 2015)

Alkaloid


----------



## lemeker (Nov 13, 2015)

Intronaut and coheed for me.


----------



## KentonSummits (Nov 13, 2015)

Periphery- Juggernaut Alpha/Omega


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 13, 2015)

So far this is my top 5 (ordered by release date, not quality):

*Tigran Hamasyan* - Mockroot
*Plini* - The End of Everything
*CHON* - Grow
*Amorphis* - Under the Red Cloud
*Sithu Aye* - Sempai EP


----------



## Guamskyy (Nov 14, 2015)

Periphery- Alpha/Omega
The Weeknd- Beauty Behind the Madness
Iration- Hotting Up
Demi Lovato- Confident 
Sithu Aye- Senpai EP
Good Tiger- A Head Full of Moonlight


----------



## MatthewK (Nov 14, 2015)

Meliora is the only new album I can even think of. I suck at keeping up with music.


----------



## bhakan (Nov 14, 2015)

CHON- Grow
Cult Leader- Lightless Walk
Good Tiger- A Head Full Of Moonlight
These immediately come to mind, but there's definitely a whole bunch I'm missing out on right now.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 14, 2015)

Hmm, Good Tiger you say? I absolutely _loved_ certain songs ("Enjoy the Rain," "Aspirations," and "Latchkey Kids" immediately come to mind). But overall I just wasn't as impressed with this album as I had hoped to be. I'm still glad I backed it because I still admire everyone who was involved, and I want them to keep making music even if it isn't exactly for me.

Another album that a lot of you folks seem to have liked I was disappointed in was...(I am sad to say it): Peripery's Alpha. Omega was very good (orbiting just outside of my "essential picks"), but I just couldn't get along with the more straightforward first half. Though years of waiting for Juggernaut built my expectations up so high that I probably judged it too harshly.


----------



## fps (Nov 14, 2015)

Clutch - Psychic Warfare
Joanna Newsom - Divers


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 14, 2015)

Best album for me is Joe Holmes new band Farmikos, amazing album! 

Also poss pushing the rules a bit on this thread but the recent official release of the GnR show from The Ritz in '88 is right up there


----------



## chopeth (Nov 14, 2015)

Every year I see this kind of thread, I envy those of you who only write an album, I can't do it with less than 10 great ones.


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 14, 2015)

BTBAM - Coma Ecliptic
Byzantine - To Release Is To Resolve
Good Tiger - Head Full Of Moonlight
Intronaut - The Direction Of Last Things
Dean Letter Circus - Aesthesis 

Honorable mentions: Periphery, Ghost and Tesseract. Didn't make the list because I dislike as many songs on the albums as I like.


----------



## Richie666 (Nov 14, 2015)

Steven Wilson and The Dear Hunter by far for me. I was disappointed by BTBAM and Periphery. Both of their last albums were stellar and tough to live up to though. Tame Impala was a bit disappointing as well.

Honorary mention to Kamasi Washington too. I'm probably forgetting a bunch.


----------



## MrTorture (Nov 14, 2015)

For the moment it's Ghost - Meliora. I also like Unleashed - Dawn of The Nine.


----------



## Morax (Nov 15, 2015)

2015 has been an awesome year for music. My favourites so far:

Vattnet Viskar- Settler (album of the year, totally incredible)
Arcturus- Arcturian
A Forest of Stars- Beware the Sword you Cannot See
A.M.S.G.- The Forbidden Transformation
Leviathan- Scar Sighted
Chelsea Wolfe- Abyss
Abigail Williams- The Accuser
Dodheimsgard- Umbra Omega
Virus- The Agent that Shapes the Desert
Deafheaven- New Bermuda
Hope Drone- Cloak of Ash
GOST- Behemoth
Obsequiae- Aria of Vernal Tombs
Cattle Decapitation- The Anthropocene Extinction

So much good stuff this year.


----------



## bigswifty (Nov 15, 2015)

BTBAM - Coma Ecliptic
Intronaut - Direction of All Things

Especially Intronaut.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 15, 2015)

Abigail Williams - The Accuser
Oxxo Xoox - Namidae
Kauan - Sorni Nai
Ghost Ship Octavius
Keep of Kalessin - Epistemology
Sigh - Graveward
Rivers of Nihil - Monarchy
Clutch - Psychic Warfare
Trivium - Silence in the Snow
Malevolent Creation - Dead Man's Path

That's my top 10 right now.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 15, 2015)

Soilwork - The Ride Majestic

The best keeps getting better...


----------



## brnedon (Nov 15, 2015)

I've continued listening to these albums since their release: 

Chvrches - Every Open Eye
David Maxim Micic - ECO
Mew - + -
Sevendust - Kill The Flaw
Silversun Pickups - Better Nature


----------



## Sofos (Nov 15, 2015)

EPOTY easily goes to The Devils of Loudun - Entering Oblivion


Bandcamp - The Devils of Loudun


----------



## vilk (Nov 16, 2015)

Morax said:


> 2015 has been an awesome year for music. My favourites so far:
> 
> Virus- The Agent that Shapes the Desert



Interesting... as I've been listening to this album for years already?


----------



## p0ke (Nov 16, 2015)

There's been a whole bunch of great releases this year, but now that I try to think of what they were I just don't remember 

So I had to search my collection, and I came up with these (in no particular order):

The three best (or maybe most memorable) ones:

*Diablo - Silver Horizon*
I was totally blown away by the song Isolation, but the rest of the album wasn't quite as good. It makes me want to listen to Icaros, even though it's a really good album. It didn't quite live up to the hype, but it's still good enough to make my top 3 ​
*Gloryhammer - Space 1992: Rise of the Chaos Wizards*
Very epic album, they're basically a parody of older power metal bands and still being better  Extremely catchy songs and some suprisingly heavy moments there too.​
*Iron Maiden - The Book of Souls*
Yup, people have mixed opinions about this one, but I like it. The playing is quite sloppy, especially during the solos, but the songs are still great. Imagine how awesome it could be if it was played properly...​

A few more I could've chosen from...

*Ensiferum - One Man Army*
I haven't listened to this one for like half a year, so that's why I didn't remember it  The drums sound a bit weird, but otherwise it's nice to hear Ensiferum playing faster and more agressive songs again.​
*Mokoma - Elävien Kirjoihin*
Another one I haven't listened to in a long time. Thrash/death/whatever Metal in Finnish.​
*Pressure Points - False Lights*
Since Opeth stopped doing the Death Metal stuff altogether, Pressure Points has been the next best thing.​
*Swallow the Sun - Songs From the North I, II & III*
I haven't listened to all of it yet, but it seems like it's better than their previous release.​

Dissapointments of the year:

*Nekrogoblikon - Heavy Meta *
It just wasn't as cachy and funny as their previous releases.​
*Nightwish - Endless Forms Most Beautiful*
Mjeh. Some parts got stuck in my head, but it feels like all the emotion they used to have has fallen out. It's all techically great, but something's just missing.​
*Turmion Kätilöt - Diskovibrator*
I had to stop listening during the first song. It just sounded very sloppy and soulless. TK isn't really my cup of tea any way, but this one was just unlistenable.​

Others that just interested me for a week or so and were forgotten:


Alkaloid - The Malkuth Grimoire
Amorphis - Under the Red Cloud
Blind Guardian - Beyond the Red Mirror
Cain's Offering - Stormcrow
Cattle Decapitation - The Anthropocene Extinction
Periphery - Juggernaut A/O
Children of Bodom - I Worship Chaos
Stratovarius - Eternal
Act of Defiance - Birth and the Burial
Fear Factory - Genexus
Slayer - Repentless
Wolfheart - Shadow World

Oh and I'm really looking forward to 2016. New albums from at least Moonsorrow, Amoral, Dream Theater, Stam1na ... and others, but I can't remember who at the moment.


----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami Horror - _All Possible Futures_ (Synth Pop)


----------



## Monsteri (Nov 18, 2015)

My top 3 so far are

1. Rosetta - Quintessential Ephemera
2. Nile - What Should Not Be Unearthed
3. Naxatras - Naxatras (their debut album that came out this year)

I didn't even know that Intronaut released a new record. Gotta give it a spin!


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 18, 2015)

p0ke said:


> *Swallow the Sun - Songs From the North I, II & III*
> I haven't listened to all of it yet, but it seems like it's better than their previous release.


I liked their last one a little more. The new album didn't have enough metal songs for me, and it just felt overly long and strung out. Even the previous album was like this, but there were a few tracks like Hate Lead The Way and Labyrinth of London which gave me that older StS vibe.


----------



## p0ke (Nov 25, 2015)

Don Vito said:


> I liked their last one a little more. The new album didn't have enough metal songs for me, and it just felt overly long and strung out. Even the previous album was like this, but there were a few tracks like Hate Lead The Way and Labyrinth of London which gave me that older StS vibe.



Really? I couldn't get into Emerald Forest and the Blackbird at all, no matter how hard I tried. New Moon on the other hand is in my top10 of all time, and I get very similar vibes from Songs From the North. That being said, I've only gotten into the first disc properly so far. I've listened through the whole trilogy a couple of times, but because I always start from the first disc and don't usually have 2.5 hours to listen, I haven't gotten into the rest yet.


----------



## jwade (Nov 28, 2015)

Ghost - Meliora
Clutch - Psychic Warfare
Torche - Restarter
Failure - The Heart Is A Monster
AWOLNATION - Run
Kylesa - Exhausting Fire
Earl Sweatshirt - I Don't Like S***, I Don't Go Outside
The Sword - High Country
Deafheaven - New Bermuda
Tyler, The Creator - Cherry Bomb
Sumac - The Deal

*edit* When the new Baroness is out in December, that's guaranteed to be on the list.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 28, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Finsterforst - Mach dich frei is the release I enjoyed more
> 
> Every other record I was waiting was hugely disappointing, from Blind Guardian to Gorod, with Orden Ogan, Nile, Ghost, Hate Eternal and loads of others in between, in every genre of metal.
> 
> One of the worst years I experienced from 1986



Angra's new album is very well done, OmegaSlayer. Thought you'd mention this one at least. It's definitely my fav this year and I'm going to succumb to the fact that I find them to be brilliant composers.


----------



## akinari (Nov 28, 2015)

Black Sheep Wall - I'm Going to Kill Myself
Subterranean Birthright - Ostracism

I didn't really check out a lot of new music this year, but definitely need to spend some more time with the new Shroud of the Heretic and Young and in the Way records. Those are contenders.


----------



## Sumsar (Nov 28, 2015)

Only one to be mentioned for me this year is Symphony X - Underwold. Other than that it has been a pretty dry year, but I guess that is just because I listen to a lot of bands that don't really exist anymore haha. Anyway I am going to go through this list and hopefully find some good modern stuff to listen to within the more extreme genres of metal 

For 2016 I am looking forward to new albums from: Gorguts, Gojira and Myrkskog (I am not sure if the last one will happen)


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 28, 2015)

BrailleDecibel said:


> Fear Factory - "Genexus"
> Devil You Know - "They Bleed Red"
> Coal Chamber - "Rivals"
> Sevendust - "Kill the Flaw"
> The ReAktion - "Selknam"



I've gotta add Kublai Khan's "New Strength" to this list...damn, this album hits hard!


----------



## Joose (Nov 28, 2015)

Periphery - Juggernaut
Born of Osiris - Soul Sphere
The Black Dahlia Murder - Abysmal
Soilwork - The Ride Majestic
Sevendust - Kill The Flaw

Not sure anything else can qualify as a favorite for me, even though I enjoyed a lot of other stuff. Ghost, Miss May I (who knew?), Cattle Decapitation, Earthside, Devil You Know, Tesseract, others...


----------



## patdavidmusic (Nov 29, 2015)

It's been a great year of music for me, stella albums from

Plini, Steve Wilson, Tesseract, Pogo, Periphery and David Maxim Micic
All so inspiring!


----------



## Quiet Coil (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm pleasantly surprised by all the love for Sevendust, didn't realize how many folks dig 'em. I enjoyed Kill the Flaw, but to me half of it was b-sides (like most of their albums as of late). Still love those guys though and will always support them.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Nov 29, 2015)

ThePIGI King said:


> 1) August Burns Red - Found In Far Away Places
> 2) Scale The Summit -V
> 
> And I'm hoping that #3 will be For Today - Wake once I finally get the ability to listen to it...I hate my internet so much sometimes...



I'm gonna quote myself to say that For Today was a bit of a let down...it was mindless chugging for the most part. 
So my #3 is gonna be Their Dogs Were Astronauts - Earthkeeper


----------



## dax21 (Nov 29, 2015)

p0ke said:


> Oh and I'm really looking forward to 2016. New albums from at least Moonsorrow, Amoral, Dream Theater, Stam1na ... and others, but I can't remember who at the moment.



Could never really get into Amoral, old stuff is somewhat cheesy and newer stuff is... okay enough wannabe proggy rock but singing is just terrible. Dude is a great singer, I give him that, but he sounds like he isn't pushing his voice enough on records, like he is singing at a conversational volume. Read a bit about the upcoming record, more prog, two vocals etc. Might be good.
I agree with you on the Diablo record, I still play it every few days but I expected more. Somehow less catchy than older stuff and singing is a bit higher than what I expected from them. He seems to have lost a bit of scruff and gravel in his voice. Which should technically be an improvement but that's not the Diablo I prefer.
Mostly why I quoted you is to tell you to give Wolfheart another listen. Production is imho terrible and guitars are not pronounced enough but it's easily Tuomas's best work in years, it doesn't sound repetitive and homogenous like the last 5 records he made. For what it's worth I more or less got into metal with the first two BTD records.

Speaking of disappointments, new Solution .45 just dropped and holy hell I don't remember being this disappointed in years by something I expected so much. Debut was phenomenal, I'd give it 95/100 but this is just lackluster, no memorable vocal lines or leads.. or anything. It almost sounds like an even blander version of latest Scar Symmetry, if that's possible.


To get back to actually decent records and Finnish metal - new The Man-Eating Tree is pretty great if you like that modern Katatonia thing, I personally loved it. New Swallow the Sun is excellent, first two discs at least. Couldn't really stomach the third one because I can't into funeral doom.

If I had to choose a favorite so far I'd say it would be the new Arcturus record, "Arcturian". Don't know if it will last but right now I'm playing it all the time, mostly took me by surpise because I didn't expect them to return to form like this.


----------



## gnoll (Nov 29, 2015)

The two that come to mind are:

Counterparts - Tragedy Will Find Us

and

Haste The Day - Coward


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 29, 2015)

Pretty disappointed by 2015 to be honest. I only put Steven Wilson on here because I needed an eighth album for symmetry.


----------



## Cnev (Nov 29, 2015)

Julia Holt_er - Have You In My Wilderness

_Beach House - _Depression Cherry

_Kendrick Lamar_ - To Pimp a Butterfly

_Flowers for Bodysnatchers_ - Aokigahara

_VOLA_ - Inmazes

_It's been a pretty bland year to me, with these exceptions.


----------



## Masoo2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Reflections // The Color Clear (Serious 10/10)

The Afterimage // Lumiere (Nice, but they should have kept their old mix)

Ghost Iris // Anecdotes of Science & Soul (Great vocals and nice riffs)

Outlands // Grave Mind (Catchy but slightly generic metalcore)

Drewsif Stalin's Musical Endeavors // ...Comes to an End (Drew is bae)

To Release // Lapse (Somewhat unknown prog metalcore group, really nice work)

Elitist // Elitist (Very generic progressive metalcore, but they are some of the best IMO. Shame they broke up)

AURAS // Crestfallen (IMO one of the most brutal modern metal releases)

Really good year for progressive metalcore/"modern" metalcore.


----------



## vilk (Nov 29, 2015)

Also Boris put out THREE full length albums that I will be listening to this week in the car as I've only just realized this. Man that's crazy because I consider this group one of my favorite bands as I listen to them very regularly and they're relatively popular but I haven't heard a single thing about it until just randomly checking their metal archives page just now. From what I understand they are all experimental drone, which is my second favorite kind of Boris. I guess maybe it's not actually surprising that I haven't heard anything about it until now as it seems like only the more structured type of Boris music gets any following. None of the albums even have any reviews on MA!


----------



## theleem (Nov 30, 2015)

Has to be _Hand. Cannot. Erase._ for me.


----------



## russmuller (Nov 30, 2015)

Mockroot - Tigran Hamasyan
Wishful Lotus Proof - Jakub Zytecki


----------



## celticelk (Nov 30, 2015)

Pretty sure that the Sunn O))) and Un albums released this week will make my year-end list as well.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2015)

Genexus - Fear Factory
Acheron - Mechina

Really good listens all the way through.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 30, 2015)

Joanna Newsom - Divers, Tigran Hamasyan - Luys Y Luso, Maria Schneider - The Thompson Fields and Bjork - Vulnicura are the serious contenders at this point, 

Tigran Hamasyan's Mockroot, Bad Plus Josh Redman, Steven Wilson - Hand Cannot Erase, and Becca Stevens - Perfect Animal are also really good. 

If I had to include something with seven strings or metal, I think Periphery's dual album is probably the best so far, besides maybe Enslaved's new one, which I haven't listened to as much as I should have but seemed like one of their lesser efforts. I've heard some other pretty good metal/prog albums (Dear Hunter - Act IV, Scale the Summit - V, Tesseract - Polaris, Soilwork - The Ride Majestic) but nothing close to the aforementioned albums! 

Another honorable mention is Chelsea Wolfe's "Abyss," that first track (Carrion Flowers) is some heavy-ass sheit for non-metal.

So yeah, this has been a great year so far, but not for metal!


----------



## wankerness (Nov 30, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> Pretty disappointed by 2015 to be honest. I only put Steven Wilson on here because I needed an eighth album for symmetry.



Oh, nice, another Joanna Newsom vote. I never really got into her in the past, I remember being horrified the first time she came on the scene back in 2006 or so and I dismissed her as twee garbage. This weekend I picked up Milk Eyed Mender, Ys, and Divers and I'm just floored by how good some of it is. I was dead wrong about her. I remember specifically that the song that turned me off so hard in 2006 was "The Sprout and The Bean" which this time around I absolutely loved. Ys was even better, with some stunning orchestration and much more consistently great songwriting. I'm not sure if Divers is better, but it's definitely close and it is a strong candidate for my album of the year! Can you describe any of the other four on there besides Steven Wilson, David Maxim Micic and Tigran? You definitely seem like someone who would have recommendations I'd like


----------



## wankerness (Nov 30, 2015)

brnedon said:


> I've continued listening to these albums since their release:
> 
> Chvrches - Every Open Eye
> David Maxim Micic - ECO
> ...



I listened to that Mew album probably about 20 times hoping it would click, but it never really did. I like a few of the songs on it, but it felt like a giant disappointment after their previous album, which is on a short list of my favorite albums of all time (as is Frengers). Do you have anything to say about it? I'm just curious to get a perspective on it from someone who's more enthusiastic about it.

What's that Silversun Pickups album like? I really like some of the songs on their first two, but I was left pretty cold by Neck of the Woods.


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 30, 2015)

Fear factory- genexus
Rivers of nihil- monarchy
Trivium- silence in the snow (I liked it but it as the only 2015 album that I can think of that I liked more than cattle decaps new album)

Edit: one I listened to today but is out December 3rd
Sanzu- heavy over the home 
That album destroys


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 1, 2015)

wankerness said:


> Can you describe any of the other four on there besides Steven Wilson, David Maxim Micic and Tigran? You definitely seem like someone who would have recommendations I'd like



*Vola* is a mix between Pop and djent, it's not just poppy djent though, it's like a straight up collaboration between periphery and keane, lot's of synthwork.

*Native Construst* is very over the top prog somewhere between queen, les miserables and BtBaM. Lot's of people dismiss them as pretty 'holds up sp0rk', but I really like it, all the core members were berkeley students too so the composition and playing is all top notch. It would be my album of the year if it wasnt for Leprous.

*Leprous *is pretty unique prog in the sense that no one else has ever sounded like this. Lots of stuttering, mathy guitar parts and huge, just huge choruses. I cannot describe this album well and if I tried I would not do it justice, just give it a spin, complete AotY

*Instrumental (adj.)* is just 16 minutes of instrumental wank. If you like wank/12 tone rows/polyrythms/maths in music and so on, this will be worth checking out. Currently trying to convince the band to make sheet music.


----------



## Sofos (Dec 1, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> *Leprous *is pretty unique prog in the sense that no one else has ever sounded like this. Lots of stuttering, mathy guitar parts and huge, just huge choruses. I cannot describe this album well and if I tried I would not do it justice, just give it a spin, complete AotY



I liked Tall Poppy Syndrome and LOVED Bilateral, but everything afterwords just can't compare. Coal had a couple good songs, but the latest one did nothing for me.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 1, 2015)

Coal was definitely a change of pace, but I love the minimal styles that that album has going for it, probably shouldnt ramble about it here, but the one track that just repeats the chorus at the end and slows down over and over. God damn.


----------



## Pat_tct (Dec 1, 2015)

Caspian - Dust and Disquiet

Hands down the best record i have heard from 2015.

other than that? Der Weg einer Freiheit - Stellar has been an awesome record as well.


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 5, 2015)

1- Iron Maiden- "The Book Of Souls"
2- Lynch Mob- "Rebel"
3- Chastain- "We Bleed Metal"


----------



## rokket2005 (Dec 5, 2015)

wankerness said:


> I listened to that Mew album probably about 20 times hoping it would click, but it never really did. I like a few of the songs on it, but it felt like a giant disappointment after their previous album, which is on a short list of my favorite albums of all time (as is Frengers). Do you have anything to say about it? I'm just curious to get a perspective on it from someone who's more enthusiastic about it.



+- definitely took a few spins for me to get into, possibly in excess of 20. I too don't like it as much as their 3 previous albums, but as a more straight forward and streamlined version of Mew it's still an enjoyable listen for me. I think it's main downfall is that it's just less of everything that Mew was before. Less poppy, less proggy, less grandeur. When I saw them live I felt like the new tunes kicked just as much ass as the old stuff though.


----------



## Sumsar (Dec 5, 2015)

^ Mew getting mentioned here?  of the few Danish bands that actually get outside Denmark I hand't expected them to pub up here haha.
I don't really know them although I have seen then live a couple of times at Roskilde festival and they where all over the radio some years ago.


----------



## Mangle (Dec 5, 2015)

Psycroptic - Psycroptic (real return to past form after disappointing (imo) last release)
Hate Eternal - Infernus (tighter & more focused realization of individual style)
Gorod - Maze of Recycled Creeds (positive, classical content, continued maturing of collective vision)
Abhorrent - Intransigence (future of metal, innate display of ability many others claim to also own or promise to display)

Honorable mention
Nuclear Assault - Pounder (parting shot from o.g. die hards?)


----------



## vilk (Dec 7, 2015)

New Sunn O))) album Kannon is the ....ing ....!!!!!!


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 7, 2015)

I've heard it's just a bit eh. I have not listened to it myself yet, but sunn have always been a duo that push the envelope and this is apparently a little safe. Still going to check it out when I get time though, I love me some Sunn


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 7, 2015)

BTBAM
Periphery
The Dear Hunter


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 7, 2015)

Leprous - The Congregation
Frontierer - Orange Mathematics (seriously, this is absolutely savage)
Good Tiger - whatever this was called, cool cd

Having a really hard time remembering anything really worthwhile..


----------



## DLG (Dec 8, 2015)

I made a mixtape of all my favorite stuff from this year. 

https://8tracks.com/mouthfart666/metal-songs-i-liked-in-2015

Here's the tracklist:

1. Cattle Decapitation &#8211; Circo Inhumanitas
2. Theory in Practice &#8211; The Amendment of Germplasm
3. Satyrasis &#8211; Dead Peasants
4. Gorod &#8211; Celestial Nature
5. WatchTower &#8211; Technology Inaction
6. Sacral Rage &#8211; Waltz in Madness
7. Satan &#8211; Ruination
8. Crypt Sermon &#8211; Will of the Ancient Call
9. Enslaved &#8211; Daylight
10. Wild Throne &#8211; The Wrecking Ball Unchained
11. Native Construct &#8211; Your Familiar Face
12. SikTh &#8211; Walking Shadows
13. Agent Fresco &#8211; See Hell
14. Leprous &#8211; Moon
15. Ghost Ship Octavius &#8211; Mills of the Gods
16. Teramaze &#8211; Out of Subconscious
17. Caligula's Horse &#8211; Dragonfly
18. Failure &#8211; Counterfeit Sky
19. Chelsea Wolfe &#8211; Carrion Flowers
20. Torche &#8211; Barrier Hammer
21. Öxxö Xööx &#8211; Dälëïth
22. Lychgate &#8211; The Illness Named Imagination
23. VHÖL &#8211; Lightless Sun
24. Baroness &#8211; Chlorine & Wine
25. Vola &#8211; Inmazes


----------



## ilyti (Jan 1, 2016)

It has been a decidedly non-shreddy year for me, it seems.

1. Iron Maiden - The Book of Souls (pleasantly surprised by this. I'd venture to say its their best since Seventh Son of a Seventh Son)
2. Whitesnake - The Purple Album (this is the album I have listened to the most this year. Yes, it's just a re-do of classic Deep Purple songs, but with one very important improvement: no Glenn Hughes. I can't stress how much better things are in general without Glenn Hughes. But I digress. The band absolutely rips on this and it is wonderful.)
3. Avatarium - The Girl with the Raven Mask
4. Wucan - Sow the Wind (more retro-rock!)
5. VOLA - Inmazes 
6. Mondo Drag - (self titled)
7. Earthside - Dreaming in Static
8. Subsignal - The Beacons of Somewhere Sometime
9. Tesseract - Polaris (ok, now I get djent-pop. Still not as good as Destiny Potato's album from last year oh yeah that reminds me
10. David Maxim Micic - Ego and Eco (still haven't listened to this enough, but surely they deserve a spot on here)


----------



## Doug N (Jan 2, 2016)

Sikthness said:


> Leprous - The Congregation
> Frontierer - Orange Mathematics (seriously, this is absolutely savage)
> Good Tiger - whatever this was called, cool cd
> 
> Having a really hard time remembering anything really worthwhile..



Agree on Frontierer, and savage is a good description. They should be getting more props.


----------



## Doug N (Jan 2, 2016)

Top three:

High on Fire - Luminiferous
3TEETH - 3teeth
Painted Wives - Obsessed With the End


----------



## PFlynn (Jan 2, 2016)

It took a few listens to really get into , but Matriarch by Veil of Maya is one of the top for me. Fugue by Rest Among Ruins, A Head Full of Moonlight by Good Tiger, and The Shape of Colour by Intervals are all huge standouts for me.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 2, 2016)

....ing Ghost


----------



## MFB (Jan 2, 2016)

MFB said:


> Looking at what I have actually picked up this year, I'm pretty sure my list is something like this:
> 
> 1. Alabama Shakes - Sound & Color
> 2. Lamb of God - VII: Sturm und Drang
> ...



After listening to the albums mentioned here, I'm putting _Psychic Warfare_ as my #1, and Alabama Shakes bumps down to #2. Sound & Color is still a great album, but the consistency of Clutch is too much for it.


----------



## akinari (Jan 2, 2016)

Cruciamentum - Charnel Passages
Desecresy - Stoic Death
Subterranean Birthright - Ostracism
Cult Illusion - Polemic
Chad I Ginsburg - Rock & Roll Alibis
Black Sheep Wall - I'm Going to Kill Myself
Kowloon Walled City - Grievances
Joy - Depart from Form
Yellow Eyes - Sick with Bloom
The Corona Lantern - Consuming the Tempest
Honorable mentions:
Ad Nauseam - Nihil Quam Vacuitas Ordinatum Est
LLNN - Loss
Iceface - Horror
Great Falls - The Fever Shed
Senior Fellows - Shallow Grave for a Dying God
Revok - Bunt Auf Grau
Kaeck - Stormkult
Looking forward to the new Sammath, Sorcier des Glaces, Voivod and Starkweather records scheduled next year, as well as new music by some of my super talented buddies.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 3, 2016)

Xerath - III


Mechina - Acheron


Periphery - Juggernaut: Alpha/Omega


Good Tiger - A Head Full Of Moonlight


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 5, 2016)

Alright, now that 2015's actually over, I think I can come up with a list of the best stuff I got in 2015.

I'll start with what I consider the best album of 2015, followed by the two runners-up, then the honorable mentions.

The best:

Tricot - _A N D_







Poppy Math Rock (Math-Pop? ) from Japan. I love these chicks.



The runners up:

Marcus Miller - _Afrodeezia_






It's Marcus Miller, so it's great. Duh.




Andra Day - _Cheers to the Fall_






Great new soul/R&B vocalist, great songwriting. Check it out if that's your thing.




And the honorable mentions:

Calabrese - _Lust for Sacrilege_

A fun rock trio out of Arizona (I think, lol). They consistently put out good, fun stuff.

EDIT: Apparently it won't let me direct link the video I wanted to. You'll have to actually click on it and go to youtube like a friggin' caveman.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUbNFawlbuI







Julieta Venegas - _Algo Sucede_

Fantastic singer/songwriter/multi-instrumentalist from Mexico. One of my favorite Spanish-language musicians, any genre. Not the best album she's done, but I haven't let it develop and grow on me as much as I did her previous albums. My opinion of it will probably improve over the years.




Welicoruss - _Az Esm_

The lone metal entry on my list is a symphonic black metal group out of Russia (sorta. the main dude is Russian, but the band is currently based in the Czech Republic). Pretty good stuff, though apparently I just wasn't in much of a metal mood this past year .

EDIT: Problems embedding this, too. Dafuq?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHO_tCW7maA







Full disclosure: I haven't grabbed the new Galneryus album yet. I suspect that will probably have to be added once I do, then I'll be able to say there were _two_ good metal albums released in 2015.


----------



## Addie5150 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sevendust - Kill the flaw


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 5, 2016)

Albums I enjoyed in 2015:
Xibalba - Tierra y Libertad
Napalm Death - Apex Predator - Easy Meat
Alkaloid - The Malkuth Grimoire
Leviathan - Scar Sighted
Antigama - The Insolent
Faith No More - Sol Invictus
Oblivionized - Life Is A Struggle, Give Up
Haar - The Wayward Ceremony
Thundercat - The Beyond / Where The Giants Roam
Kevin Hufnagel - Kleines Biest
Cloud Rat - Qliphoth
Barshasketh - Ophidian Henosis
Pissgrave - Suicide Euphoria
Jme - Integrity>
PaRtY-CaNnOn - Bong Hit Hospitalisation
Ghost - Meliora
Kowloon Walled City - Grievances
Lychgate - An Antidote For The Glass Pill
Deafheaven - New Bermuda
Zu - Cortar Todo
Die Choking - III
Frontierer - Orange Mathematics
Shudder - Shudder
Endless Swarm - Pointless Existence
Jute Gyte - Ship Of Theseus
VHOL - Deeper Than Sky
Sabbath Assembly (official) - Sabbath Assembly
Oneohtrix Point Never - Garden Of Delete
The Great Tyrant - The Trouble With Being Born

Albums I really enjoyed in 2015:
Pyramids - A Northern Meadow
PSUDOKU - Planetarisk Sudoku
IMPERIAL TRIUMPHANT - Abyssal Gods
Maruta - Remain Dystopian
tricot - AND
Pyrrhon - Growth Without End
Abyssal - Antikatastaseis
Between The Buried And Me - Coma Ecliptic
Krallice - Ygg Huur
Cattle Decapitation - The Anthropocene Extinction
Gruesome - Savage Land
Iniquitous Savagery - Subversions Of The Psyche
Yautja - Songs Of Lament
Gloam - Hex Of Nine Heads
BLACK INTERNATIONAL - A Lesson In Repression
CIVIL ELEGIES - Aesthetics / For The Consideration Of Amateur Jockeys
Peter McConnell - Grim Fandango OST
Baroness - Purple
Full Of Hell - Amber Mote In The Black Vault


----------



## SD83 (Jan 5, 2016)

A lot of awesome records last year (definitly far more than I could reasonably afford  ), but while there were many good ones, favourite album of 2015 is an easy one for me this year, because that one totally came out of nowhere and I love it:
VOLA- Inmazes
There is no record that I listened to even nearly as much over the year, it was the perfect record for an amazing, endless summer... just the perfect songs at the perfect time. Seeing them live on what turned out to be one of the greatest nights of the year was just the icing on the cake 

Honorable mentions:
Rivers of Nihil - Monarchy. 
Lamb of God - Sturm und Drang
Ahab - The boats of the Glen Carrig


----------



## Mangle (Jan 6, 2016)

It's a straight up tie between:
Psycroptic - Psycroptic & Gorod - A Maze Of Recycled Creeds
Both albums are extremely tuneful and melodic while being filled with the band member's clearly inspired writing and playing.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 7, 2016)

Either I'm blind or it hasn't been start yet, but what's everyone's album(s) of the year?

It's been a pretty slow year for me in terms of metal releases, but there's no contest for me:
1) Intronaut - The Direction of Last Things

This album absolutely blew me away from every track I heard before it released. I really loved Habitual Levitations and didn't expect that they could top it, but here we are. The fact that it was mixed (and mastered?) by Devin Townsend is just icing on the cake for a perfect album with the exact right amount of sludge, prog, and jazziness.

2) Honourable mentions:
3) Sikth - Opacities
4) Cloudkicker - Woum
5) Kylesa - Exhausting Fire

Sikth I was actually really impressed with since I could only stand a few of their earlier songs, but holy sh*t did this EP kick all kinds off ass. It knocked me right on my ass and I can't get enough of it.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 7, 2016)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/303024-favorite-2015-album.html


----------



## EvA (Jan 7, 2016)

I feel the same about the sikth album, I wasn't a fan of theirs prior but some of the songs on Opacities are addictive. 
Favourite album last year has to be Psycroptic self titled, some really catchy technical riffs and complimenting drums. Love that album from start to finish and seeing them perform it flawlessly live with one of the best live sounds I've heard in a long time really sold it. Very underrated band in UK, there were about 15 people at that gig


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jan 7, 2016)

1. Periphery - Juggernaut Alpha/Omega
2. Lamb of God - VII
3. Veil Of Maya - Matriarch 
4. Chon - Grow
5. Owane - Greatest Hits
6. Symphony x - Underworld
7. Action Bronson - Mr. Wonderful (queens rap, dont give me crap for it lol)
8. Circuit of Suns - Circuit of Suns
9. Rivers Of Nihil - Monarchy
10. Fit For AN Autopsy - Absolute Hope, Absolute Hell


----------



## stevexc (Jan 7, 2016)

Solidified my list:

Sleep at the Edge of the Earth - Wilderun
Under the Red Cloud - Amorphis
Purple - Baroness
VII: Sturm Und Drang - Lamb Of God
Meliora - Ghost
A Forest Of Stars	- Beware the Sword You Cannot See
Noita	- Korpiklaani
Lore - Elder
New Bermuda - Deafheaven
Coma Ecliptic - Between The Buried And Me

Honorable Mentions to (in no particular order):

The Congregation - Leprous
Enki - Melechesh
One Man Army - Ensiferum
Beyond the Red Mirror - Blind Guardian
My God-Given Right - Helloween
Trust Fall (Side A) - Incubus
Heavy Meta - Nekrogoblikon
Horizons - Anubis Gate
Act IV - The Dear Hunter
Of Ghosts and Gods - Kataklysm
World Metal. Kosmopolis Sud - Solefald
One Man ArmyvEnsiferum
In Times - Enslaved
The Anthropocene Extinction - Cattle Decapitation
What Should Not Be Unearthed - Nile
Book of Souls - Iron Maiden
Money Shot - Puscifer
International Blackjazz Society - The Shining


----------



## beneharris (Jan 7, 2016)

^ I just found out 2 days ago about that Wilderun cd, and holy. crap. It is fantastic.


----------



## Black43 (Jan 7, 2016)

For me, it's a tie between LoG's Strum Und Drang and Trivium's Silence in the Snow. I really did like Juggernaut Alpha/Omega, some of Periphery's best tracks 9n there no doubt, and Repentless too, because Slayer.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 8, 2016)

Listened to Leprous for the first time because of this thread. Got dang, add that to my honourable mentions.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 9, 2016)

BlackMastodon said:


> Listened to Leprous for the first time because of this thread. Got dang, add that to my honourable mentions.



same thing happened to me, and holy ...., up it goes.

From what I remember...
Coma Ecliptic - btbam
Kung Fury Soundtrack
Caracal - Disclosure
Hear You - Toe
Every Open Eye - Chvrches 

...or something around those lines. 
honorable mentions to the xenoblade X and the Undertale OSTs, to Black Dahlia Murder and Periphery.


----------



## oompa (Jan 9, 2016)

Man I get so jelly when you guys post 10-15 album long lists of stuff you like, I haven't found anything that was released in 2015 that blew me away  (Ghost and FNM releases were ok but not exceptional). Actually Sikth kind of has me interested, Maybe that would be my list


----------



## Hywel (Jan 9, 2016)

The Dear Hunter - Act IV: Rebirth in Reprise

Periphery - Juggernaut

Rosetta - Quintessential Ephemera

Toundra - IV

We Lost The Sea - Departure Songs

Caspian - Dust and Disquiet

Pomegranate Tiger - Boundless

John Browne - Quatsi


----------



## MikeH (Jan 9, 2016)

The most random list on SSO:
1. Kublai Khan - New Strength
2. Fit For An Autopsy - Absolute Hope, Absolute Hell
3. Counterparts - Tragedy Will Find Us
4. Harm's Way - Rust
5. Leviathan - Scar Sighted
6. Lil Dicky - Professional Rapper
7. Thy Art Is Murder - Holy War
8. Fetty Wap - Self-titled
9. Yelawolf - Love Story
10. The Last Ten Seconds Of Life - Soulless Hymns


----------



## Ulvhedin (Jan 9, 2016)

Probably forgotten loads of good ones, but here's what comes to mind

Nile - What should not be unearthed
Smoke No. 7 - Old Bones
Intervals - The shape of colour
Vinnie Moore - Aerial visions
Flux Conduct - Qatsi
Ouroboros - Emanations 
Queensrÿche - Condition Hüman
The devil and the almighty blues - self-titled
Atomwinter - Iron flesh
Erimha - Thesis of warfare
Rivers of nihil - monarchy
Baroness - purple
Jay Jesse johnson - set the blues on fire


----------



## ilyti (Jan 10, 2016)

Okay I have to add Quaoar - Dreamers, Dreaming

Weird band name, dumb sounding album title. But holy prog-grunge (prunge?) with massive brawn, blues and balls like no other. I can't get over how good this band is. It's 90s retro more than anything but done with so much soul and class. They are from Spain but the singer does a pitch-perfect Eddie Vedder meets 90s Hetfield meets Maynard meets Warren Haynes (well, basically every good singer from the 90s) with no discernible accent. It's glorious. Oh and the tone! Man the tone is Les Paul wailing and chugging in drop D perfection.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 11, 2016)

I've been meaning to post my list for 2015 on here, but I've just been dragging my ass on doing it. I know that I listen to some stuff that no one else on this forum has even heard of. (Mainly all of the Japanese metal bands that you don't hear of.)

2015 started out musically stagnant for me, but during the latter half of the year, a few of my favorite bands began putting out new releases that really left an impression on me. 

And so, without any further ado, here are my top releases of 2015 in no particular order. The ones highlighted in yellow are my personal recommendations (if I may be so bold) for anyone to immediately check out if you haven't listened to them already.

1.) Cattle Decapitation - _The Anthropocene Extinction_
2.) Sithu Aye - _Senpai [EP]_
3.) Fear, and Loathing in Las Vegas - _Feeling of Unity_
4.) A Ghost of Flare - _Iris [EP]_
5.) MergingMoon - &#24616;_ -eN- [EP]_
6.)&#12300;Story of Hope&#12301;- _Historia [EP]_
7.) Cyclamen - _Tales [EP]_
8.) Veil of Maya - _Matriarch_
9.) Mike Gianelli - _Gravity [EP]_
10.) Geoff Barrow and Ben Salisbury - _Ex Machina (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)_

HONORABLE MENTIONS:
- TesseracT - _Polaris_
- John Browne's Flux Conduct - _Qatsi_
- SikTh - _Opacities [EP]_

Out of all of these amazing musical releases, my choice for release of the year is actually a tie between both_ The Anthropocene Extinction_ by Cattle Decapitation and the _Senpai [EP]_ by Sithu Aye. Both were selected for different reasons.

Cattle Decapitation's new release embodies everything that constitutes a damn good metal album. It's brutal, it's clean, it's technical, it's melodic at times (in a darker sense), it's varied, and it's extremely well-written and well-executed as all of the band's members are notably top-class at what they do. The album has been heralded all over the Internet by sites and publications as being the "Metal Album of the Year" for 2015. I know that some of you guys on here have expressed your love for the album. And honestly, it's just so good that I can understand why after listening to it. 

Sithu Aye's_ Senpai [EP]_ is an absolute nostalgia trip and just a fun listen. Original anime music smashed with tasteful prog-metal guitar shredding. According to Sithu, the EP started out as a joke, but I've seen it grow and gain an immense avalanche of support from across the Internet. (A thread with the release of the EP was even generating quite a bit of traffic up on the pages of Reddit.) As a result of all of the support for the EP, Sithu will even be going on his first tour ever which will take place in Japan in May 2016. The EP is cheesy, it's catchy, it's nostalgic, and it's just something that I've listened to on repeat on multiple occasions. I look forward to the follow-up _Senpai II_.

The new Veil of Maya album was a very late hitter that left quite an impression on me. It was a real contender for my choice for release of the year, but I think that I just got into it too late. Needless to say, the influence/inspiration that I drew from that album will probably be heard on some new tracks that I am working on.

One last thing worth mentioning, a quick shout-out to The Contortionist. Last year, their album _Language_ took my choice for release of the year. Earlier in December, they released a new edition of the album entitled: _Language (Rediscovered Edition)_. This new edition contains live acoustic sessions (with accompanying music videos) of four songs from the _Language_ album. The four reworked songs are lush and utterly enrapturing while heightening the inward, meditative vibe of the music. They are hands down some of my favorite pieces of music from 2015. But because the band (or the band's label) did not release the songs as a "new release" (they instead just tacked them on the end of the previously existing _Language_ album and called it a new edition), I could not include the songs on my list for this year.


----------

